# lower leaves have yellow-brown edges?



## red_ss (Jan 7, 2008)

hey guys..

my plants now is doing good i notice growth every day.. 

-one of the plants have yellow brown leaves!! only on the edges of the leaves not the whole leave! why is that??

i didnt give them no nutrints .. is that normal or there is something wrong?

Thanks


----------



## King Bud (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like they're hungry!
The plant will 'eat' itself, usually starting with the lower leaves, if it doesn't have enough nutrients.
Try giving them a small dose of nutrients, and see if the yellow/browning stops.
Know that the already damaged part of the leaf _will not heal_, this is normal.

:aok:


----------



## red_ss (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks..


----------

